# Sephora by OPI Glee Collection



## internetchick (Jan 12, 2011)

Due to be released next month in Sephora stores and Sephora's inside JC Penny, this set of minis will retail for $22. You can also buy the full sized polishes individually for $9.50 per bottle. The shades include:


Celibacy Club
Diva-in-Training
Express Yourself to Yourself
Gleek Out
Hell to the No
Mash Up
Miss Bossy Pants
Sue vs Shue
Slushied
Who Let the Dorks Out?


----------



## vixie13 (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm such a Gleek! I totally have to have these!


----------



## moriesnailart (Jan 13, 2011)

@Vixie 13: I feel the same.


----------



## bCreative (Jan 13, 2011)

Well I'm no Gleek but I do love the colors in this collection!


----------



## rallyx (Jan 14, 2011)

Gleek Out! Doesn't seem to Glee-y to me, it's to dark I guess. Or maybe it doesn't seem as fun as the Slushied one. I adore the names though!


----------



## llehsal (Jan 14, 2011)

Yay!  I love Gleeee!!!!


----------



## FabulousCE (Jan 17, 2011)

Glee!!! I am such a Gleek!!!!!! The colors r awesome. I'm already thinking of cute color combos.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jan 17, 2011)

I have never watched Glee. Is it really good?

I like that murky green nail polish.


----------



## llehsal (Jan 17, 2011)

I am in LOVE with it, but it's not everyone's cup of tea.  Most of my friends HATE it...lol....My mom and dad fell in love with it....I dunno if that should say something...haha!  They are not tv folks.  But I must say it's entertaining for me.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lolaB (Jan 17, 2011)

I love Glee, but these promo pics definitely aren't doing anything for me. Some glitter would have been nice...


----------



## Thefemaleclown (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't watch glee much... but I do love nail polish. Only that olive green color makes me excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It reminds me of the China Glaze color from the holiday collection called "peace on earth" I may have to get this one to do a comparison with. Also, that peacock blue color sparks a little interest. Beyond that, the colors seem almost average or, in other words, not worth the price. However, my opinions will most likely change dramatically when I see them in person or on a nail.


----------



## alanaR121 (Jan 18, 2011)

I dont like glee, but ill defiantly buy these, i love getting new nail polishes.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 5, 2011)

This collection is available at Sephora now. I don't watch the show but I like these colors especially the grey.


----------



## katana (Feb 5, 2011)

The green and pink are pretty.

I am not a fan of glee though.


----------



## DreamMUA (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm not a fan of Glee but those colors are really nice, I may just purchase them


----------



## divadoll (Feb 7, 2011)

I like the green and the show but I don't see the colour collection being any different from any other collection.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Feb 9, 2011)

I ABSOLUTELY love all of these colors!!!! I want them all!!!


----------



## Lynne James (Feb 9, 2011)

I've never seen the show, but got the same set, and love them!!


----------



## AmourAnnette (Feb 9, 2011)

The blues are so pretty!

But I'm not a fan of SOPI.... I prefer to get regular OPI for less, with the same colors and prettier bottles!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Goddesslily (Feb 10, 2011)

I wonder how much this set is going for... I guess I could visit the website!


----------



## foxfluff (Feb 11, 2011)

I'll be getting all of them! Not only is it glee the colors themselves are pretty.


----------



## LisaF1163 (Feb 12, 2011)

I LOVE "Glee", but I'm not nuts about the collection.  Oh, well!


----------



## allthingsbeauty (Feb 12, 2011)

Only 2/3 colours really stand out to me I don't think I'll be buying this


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 31, 2011)

I tried on the polishes at my local Sephora and am not impressed. They had all the colors except the silver/gray one. Not impressed in the least. I wouldn't shell out nearly $10 per polish or even $24 for the minis since it's not worth that amount.


----------



## emalyce89 (Apr 1, 2011)

That green one looks like it may be a re-release of the green that was part of the Modern Flowers Collection from last year. The color was called Leaf Him at the Altar (I have it and love it...) Leaf Him at the Altar had a silvery hue to it...


----------

